# Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?



## Dakarangus (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo, ich benutze Standard doppel aal glöckchen mit diesem Verschluss zum zudrehen an meinen aal Ruten (okuma carbonite Bomb).

Trotz Klebeband als unterwicklung verrutschen diese nach einiger Zeit  / Würfen. 
Was kann man machen? 
Die Rute ist eigentlich zu dünn für diese glöckchen...

Danke!


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

Hmmm, probiere es evtl. mal mit einem Stück längs aufgeschlitzten Silikonschlauchs an der Spitze:

--> Durchmesser/Wandstärke natürlich passend zu Spitzendicke/Glockenarretierung (also kein megafettes Waller-Hooktube nehmen, muss ja in den "Glocken-Graben" passen).

Wenn Du dann den Schraubverschluss zudrehst, müsste sich dieser theoretisch in das Silikon "reinbuddeln", während der beidseitige Schraubdruck die ganze Konstruktion dann an der Spitze fixiert

--> unter Druck dürfte der Silikonschlauch (falls weich genug) eine gewisse Haftwirkung entwickeln.

Zudem wäre das dann wohl auch ein schonender "Polster-Puffer" zwischen dem Spitzenmaterial und der harten Schraub-Glockenarretierung aus Plastik.

Ist aber nur ne ganz spontane und rein theoretische Idee - kein Plan, ob das in Deinem speziellen Fall wirklich funzen würde.


----------



## rolfmoeller (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

oder das Glöckchen erst nach dem auswerfen befestigen


----------



## Drillsucht69 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

Ich mache zwei Strapsen (kleine 10-15cm) zum zu ziehen dran...
Eine wo das Knicklicht reinkommt und eine am Knicklichtende...
Bzw. eine dritte noch um den Verschluss zum zu drehen, so kannste die fester zu drehen ohne dass, das Gewinde beim zu drehen überspringt...
Brauche die kein einziges mal nachstellen und hält...
Enden abknipsen ohne scharfe kanten...


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

Erst nach dem auswerfen an der Rute befestigen - und vor dem anschlagen /Drill abnehmen.... Schont den Rutenblank und die Nerven der anderen Angler.

Ich persönlich empfinde Leute, die das Glöckchen permanent am Blank belassen, als rücksichtslose Egoisten und Netvtöter.
Am Wasser darf man ruhig mal die Ellenbogenmentalität ablegen und Rücksicht auf andere nehmen


----------



## PirschHirsch (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*



> oder das Glöckchen erst nach dem auswerfen befestigen


Das ist natürlich optimal (mache ich auch bevorzugt so) - andernfalls kann's halt evtl. auch beim Werfen Glockenverrutsch-Schnurwickelwurstel geben (was je nach rausgeballertem Gewicht potenziell böse für die Rutenspitze endet).

Zum Hernachanklemmen finde ich aber Klammerglöckchen deutlich komfortabler, da viel weniger Gefummel als bei der Schraubversion (vor allem bei Nacht).



> und vor dem anschlagen /Drill abnehmen


DAVOR wird je nach "Zeitfenster" / Reaktionsbedarf etwas schwierig. Sobald der Fisch hängt, aber sehr gerne.

Dauer-Gerklirre saugt wirklich.

Drum nehme ich auch gerne diese Klammerglöckchen und befestige sie an nem Ringsteg

--> insbesondere beim Wallern sind Anschlagen und "Abnehmen" (eher Abkatapultieren) dann eins.

Drum ist es mir auch wichtig, dass da dann ein Knicklicht mit dran ist - primär, um das weggeflogene Dings im Dunkeln wiederzufinden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

In solchen Fällen befestige ich das Glöckchen am Rutenhalter/-Ablage, klemme die Hauptschnur in die Windungen der Drahtfeder des Glöckchens und bringe die Feder leicht auf Spannung.
Beim Biss zieht es dann die Schnur aus den Windungen und es klingelt. Erspart die Sucherei :m


----------



## Bimmelrudi (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

Knicklichthalter von Stonfo (Gr 1A/1B) nehmen, die sind passend für Feederspitzen.
Darauf lassen sich Glöckchen mit Metallklemme (nicht Krokoklemme!) anbringen, die auch beim Werfen nicht wegfliegen oder verdrehen.
Mache ich seit 3 Jahren so und fahre bestens damit.

Alle anderen Bastelversuche an Feederspitzen bringen keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse.


----------



## bernie (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Alle anderen Bastelversuche an Feederspitzen bringen keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse.



Dem möchte ich wiedersprechen  #h

Ich habe das kleinste Glöcken das ich finden konnte genommen


 den Spitzenring einer Feederspitze abgenommen
die Befestigungsklammer vom Glöcken abmontiert (also NUR noch das reine Glöckchen)
in den Kanal ein Stück Siliconschlauch durchgefummelt (stramm)
Das ganze über die Feederspitze geschoben
Einen Tropfen Heißkleber drauf
Spitzenring wieder montiert
Das funktioniert seit 3 Jahren an der gleichen Spitze und ist auch sehr leise!!
Durch die direkte Verbindung ist das Klingeln sehr gedämpft, aber aus der Nähe noch sehr gut hörbar.   :m


----------



## bootszander (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

Ich habe eure schreiben mal kutz überflogen.
Ja, ja die guten alten aalglöckchen beim aalangeln.
Warum nehmt ihr nicht zb. von askari auf der seite 431 die nummern 14,15,16 und 18? Und beobachtet eure spitzen.
Gruß und petri


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*



bootszander schrieb:


> Ich habe eure schreiben mal kutz überflogen.
> Ja, ja die guten alten aalglöckchen beim aalangeln.
> Warum nehmt ihr nicht zb. von askari auf der seite 431 die nummern 14,15,16 und 18? Und beobachtet eure spitzen.
> Gruß und petri



Könntest Du so nett sein und ein Link einstellen oder ähnliches...
Habe nicht so ein Katalog hier rumfliegen...

Danke vorab...

#hThomas...


----------



## Aalzheimer (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

Also ich bin auch kein Freund von Aal Glocken. Die gehen mir echt auf den ....

Aber wenn es nicht anders geht, nehme ich Glocken zum Klemmen. Die halten besser. Beim Auswurf und beim einholen ab die Dinger. Oder, was auch immer funktioniert, den vorderen Ständer etwas locker stellen, dann das Klemm Glöckchen an dem Ständer befestigen. Bei einem kraftvollen biss reicht das aus. Das Knicklicht sitzt sowieso auf der Spitze. Entweder mit Isolierband oder mit den kleinen Plastikhaltern zum draufstecken die du überall bekommst


----------



## Wollebre (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich persönlich empfinde Leute, die das Glöckchen permanent am Blank belassen, als rücksichtslose Egoisten und Netvtöter.
> Am Wasser darf man ruhig mal die Ellenbogenmentalität ablegen und Rücksicht auf andere nehmen




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Lang ist es her als ich noch in D geangelt habe, aber war mal an einem ruhigen Plätzchen an der Weser als sich jemand keine 10 m neben mir hinsetzte. Nichts dagegen um mal einen Schnack zu halten. Aber als der Anfing seine Ruten zu montieren und als erstes die Aalglocken anklemmte, habe ich meine gute Kinderstunde vergessen. Ihm angeboten 100m weiter einen Platz zu suchen. Alternativ fliegen die Ruten oder er ins Wasser. Dann ging es auch ohne.... und unterhalten haben wir uns im laufe des Tages trotzdem


----------



## Purist (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

Beim Ansitzen hat man doch Zeit genug, die Glöckchen vor jedem Auswurf und vor jedem Anschlag zu demontieren, ich verstehe das Problem daher nicht wirklich. Grauenvoll ist das Gebimmel schließlich auch für die eigenen Ohren.


----------



## bootszander (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

Hallo Drillsucht.
Für so was bin ich zu blöd, das computerzeitalter ist bei mir nur mäsig angekommen.
Alzheimer hat es jedoch zum schluss auf den punkjt gebracht.
Den katalog benörigst du auch nicht. Im internet kanst du es auch nachsehen.
Gruß und petri Jürgen


----------



## bombe20 (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich unbeliebt zu machen: ja, man hört mich beim angeln und auch beim ein- und auspacken.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*



bootszander schrieb:


> Ich habe eure schreiben mal kutz überflogen.
> Ja, ja die guten alten aalglöckchen beim aalangeln.
> Warum nehmt ihr nicht zb. von askari auf der seite 431 die nummern 14,15,16 und 18? Und beobachtet eure spitzen.
> Gruß und petri




Funktioniert nur nicht überall.
Wenn ich im Winter auf Quappen ansitze, würde ich null Bisse ohne Akustik mitbekommen (und die Quappe schon ewig am Haken und tief geschluckt), und selbst dann sitzt man schon neben der Rute um es überhaupt mitzukriegen.
Genau deshalb nutze ich dafür auch nur Feederruten, Stonfohalter (Askari hat mit Nr.16 S431 ne Kopie davon, allerdings doof weil man 5 unters. im Set bekommt und nicht 2x die gleichen..auf Feederspitzen passen nur wenige wirklich fest ohne zu rutschen oder zu verdrehen) auf die Spitze und Glocke obendrauf geklemmt.
Kann ich bei Bedarf jederzeit ganz einfach entfernen.

Woanders nutze ich auch keine Glocken, beim normalen Aalangeln entweder mit Pose oder bei Grundmontagen nen Einhänger/Pieper (fast lautlos)...notfalls auch wie früher Silberpapier oder nen simples Stöckchen..geht alles.


Wenn ich an der Elbe mal auf Aal ansitze und die Ruten zwangsläufig hochstellen muß, genügt mir ne optische Anzeige wie Knicklicht...die Bisse kommen heftig genug ums mitzukriegen.


----------



## bootszander (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

gut, gut Bimmelrudi. 

Wenn du im winter aalglöckchen verwendst wirst du auch kaum jemanden stören. Da wirst du mehr schwierigkeiten mit denen feederuten bekommen bei den kleinen ringen mit der eisbildung. 

Aber wie du schon sagst im sommer gehst du ja keinem auf die nerven. Weiter so und peti auf die rutten. Gruß Jürgen


----------



## bombe20 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

Also wenn es nur um das als störend empfundene Bimmeln geht, muß ich bei meiner Konstruktion zu meiner verteidigung dazu sagen, dass ich an der Saale zu 95% nicht in Hörweite anderer Angler sitze. Meist bin ich allein auf weiter Flur oder die Angelnachbarn bummeln oder piepen auch. Ich stand aber mit den Knicklichthaltern so auf Kriegsfuß, dass ich mich bei der dünnen Feederspitze für diese Methode entschieden habe.


----------



## bernie (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

Dann will ich auch nochmal meinen Senf zu den Knicklichthaltern abgeben

DA mache ich es so, dass ich ebenfalls 


den Spitzenring abnehme
2 (passende) Stückchen Schrumpfschlauch nehme (ca 1 cm überlappung reicht!)
VOR!!! dem schrumpfen das Knicklicht einschiebe
schrumpfe
den Spitzenring wieder drauf stecke und klebe
und habe ab dann eine super haltbare Befestigung, an der NICHTS hängenbleibt,  egal wie ich auswerfe.


zum wechseln einfach das untere Stück Schlauch etwas runterschieben, altes Knicklicht entnehmen und neues einschieben, das Ganze wieder hochschieben und fertich :m


Hat sich ebenfalls seit Jahren bewährt....


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*



bootszander schrieb:


> gut, gut Bimmelrudi.
> 
> Wenn du im winter aalglöckchen verwendst wirst du auch kaum jemanden stören. Da wirst du mehr schwierigkeiten mit denen feederuten bekommen bei den kleinen ringen mit der eisbildung.
> 
> Aber wie du schon sagst im sommer gehst du ja keinem auf die nerven. Weiter so und peti auf die rutten. Gruß Jürgen



Im Winter bimmeln alle hier rum wenns auf Quappen geht :q...ist einfach das effektivste um nen Biss mitzukriegen.
Eisbildung ist auch kein Thema, denn wenns so kalt wird beißt hier eh keine Quappe mehr...Hauptzeit ist Ende Oktober bis Mitte Dezember, teilweise auch nur bis Anfang November je nach Jahr. Danach geht kaum noch was.
Hatte ich erst einmal in den letzten 5 Jahren das mir das Material einfror.
Der kleine Fluss hier ist schon etwas speziell was Quappen, sind halt keine Wanderfische sondern standorttreu.


----------



## Dakarangus (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Knicklichthalter von Stonfo (Gr 1A/1B) nehmen, die sind passend für Feederspitzen.
> Darauf lassen sich Glöckchen mit Metallklemme (nicht Krokoklemme!) anbringen, die auch beim Werfen nicht wegfliegen oder verdrehen.
> Mache ich seit 3 Jahren so und fahre bestens damit.
> 
> Alle anderen Bastelversuche an Feederspitzen bringen keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse.




Das klingt interessant, welche Metall klemmen meinst du? 
Kenne nur die Krokodil.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

Hab dir mal paar Bilder angehangen wie ich es seit einigen Jahren mache.
Wie gesagt, ich werfe damit auch ohne das die Glocke wegfliegt, Knicklicht in den Stonfo, Glocke drauf und ab dafür.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Dakarangus (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

Vielen, vielen Dank Rudi!
Das werde ich übernehmen!

Muß nur mal sehen wo ich solche glöckchen bekomme.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

Wenns noch etwas sensibler sein soll, weil zb Krabben mal wieder am Köder sind, einfach den Spiraldraht der Glocke etwas auseinanderziehen...dadurch reagiert die Glocke schneller auf feinere Aktionen am Köder.

Solche Glocken führt eigentlich jeder Händler, sind jetzt nichts außergewöhnliches.


----------



## Dakarangus (9. Juni 2018)

*AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*

Danke! 

Habe die Stonfo Halterungen schon gekauft, gefallen mir gut. 
Mein geplanter Angel Einsatz ist aber Unwetter bedingt ausgefallen. 
Schade, daß hätte eine aal Nacht werden können aber wurde dann leider etwas heftig.


----------



## AalDiddi81 (21. Juli 2019)

bernie schrieb:


> *AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*
> 
> Dann will ich auch nochmal meinen Senf zu den Knicklichthaltern abgeben
> 
> ...




Also ich würde das Aalglöckchen sein lassen, da es im Drill an der Rute evtl wie schon gesagt, verrutschen kann. Ich habe ein Knicklicht an der Rutenspitze, da meine Spro Aalpicker schon eine Halterung dafür hat.
Kauf dir Knicklichtarmbänder bei Amazon. Die kannst du als Ring biegen und in der Hauptschnur zwischen 2 Ringen befestigen, aber nicht zwischen Rolle und 1. Ring, damit du mit eingehängtem Ring drillen kannst. Stell die Feederrute ab und ziehe etwas Schnur ab, damit der Leuchtring etwas nach unten hängt. So hat der Fisch etwas Spiel und sobald der Ring nach oben zieht den Anschlag setzen. Funzt 1a.
Das ganze Gefummle würd ich sein lassen. Falls du keine Vorrichtung an der Spitze hast, es gibt extra Halterungen für an die Spitze, dann kannst du so dein K-licht befestigen
Die Knicklichtarmbänder haben extra verbinder dabei, damit man sie biegen kann. Dann wie beschrieben einfach einhängen...nur aufgepasst, die knicken gerne schon von alleine, da sie so lange sind. Deshalb am besten in einem Rohr (z.b.) für Schwimmer aufzubewahren mitnehmen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Juli 2019)

Diese biegsamen Knickiringe gibt es auch deutlich günstiger in den meisten sogenannten 1€-Shops...denn genau diesen einen Euro kosten da 20Stk. im Papprohr.
Die Ringe dind ok als Bissanzeige, im Fluss wird das aber nix, da wäre der Ring ständig am Wandern.
Das würde nur gehen wenn man noch nen Clip am Ring befestigt, und am Clip nen Stück Schnur zb und diese irgendwo fest anbietet, damit der Ring auf Position bleibt, beim Biss aber auslösen kann.

Wäre mir persönlich aber zuviel Fummelei und der kleinste Zupfer löst bereits aus ohne Kontrolle darüber, ob dann die Strömung den Ring hochzieht oder doch ein Fisch.


----------



## yukonjack (22. Juli 2019)

Ich glaube zu den Glocken ist alles gesagt. Ich habe seit 2 Jahren diese https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32886444457.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.36c34c4dmOkQvs Dinger im Einsatz. Ich brauche aber auch keinen Wecker, mir reicht die visuelle Anzeige.


----------



## Andal (22. Juli 2019)

Ein Wecker ist ohnehin ein Uhrensohn!


----------



## Bayer321 (25. Juli 2019)

Wozu glöckchen frage ich mich wenn ich dass im Zeitalter der bissis lese....ist doch viel präziser...freilauf mit lauter knarre ebenfalls...


----------



## Bayer321 (25. Juli 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> *AW: Aal glöckchen verrutscht an feeder Rute, Abhilfe?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na wenn die nicht wandern können  ....leider oft Fakt,der Mensch macht eben die Welt,wie es ihm gefällt...die quappen wurden jedenfalls nicht gefragt


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Juli 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Na wenn die nicht wandern können  ....leider oft Fakt,der Mensch macht eben die Welt,wie es ihm gefällt...die quappen wurden jedenfalls nicht gefragt



Sie hätten wandern können, taten es aber nicht. Folglich starben die Urstämme aus. Dies ist bereits wenige Jahre nach dem dafür verantwortlichen Ereignis (vor ca. 50 Jahren) gewesen und belegbar.
Der übriggebliebene Rest passte sich an, bleibt im Gewässer und ist eher kleinwüchsig.
Ein Phänomen was für Quappen einzigartig in Deutschland ist.


----------



## Bayer321 (25. Juli 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Sie hätten wandern können, taten es aber nicht. Folglich starben die Urstämme aus. Dies ist bereits wenige Jahre nach dem dafür verantwortlichen Ereignis (vor ca. 50 Jahren) gewesen und belegbar.
> Der übriggebliebene Rest passte sich an, bleibt im Gewässer und ist eher kleinwüchsig.
> Ein Phänomen was für Quappen einzigartig in Deutschland ist.



Den Nachweis stelle ich mir schwierig vor,ohne dass was du sagst in Zweifel zu ziehen...mangels geeigneter laichplätze kann ich mir dass vorstellen, oder eben aufgrund von Einleitung diverser ungeklärter Substanzen ins Gewässer die den laichimpuls unterdrückt haben ,wie es vor 50 Jahren gang und gäbe war.....
Demnach gäbe es ja einen urstamm der sich stationär verhält,es sei denn es wurde neu besetzt....
Eine quappe,die die Möglichkeit dazu hat wird wandern,es sei denn der geeignete laichgrubd liegt vor deren habitat...alles andere wäre wider der Natur.natürlich gibts da Anpassungen an den Lebensraum,aber der erfolgt in diesen Ausmaßen nicht in Jahrzehnten,bzw Jahren und führt in der Regel zum verschwinden der Art...


----------



## Bayer321 (25. Juli 2019)

Wo soll denn ein solcher Nachweis herkommen.... niemand hat sich vor 50 Jahren für die quappe interessiert...auch heute noch führt sie eher ein schattendasein


----------



## Bimmelrudi (25. Juli 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Den Nachweis stelle ich mir schwierig vor,ohne dass was du sagst in Zweifel zu ziehen...mangels geeigneter laichplätze kann ich mir dass vorstellen, oder eben aufgrund von Einleitung diverser ungeklärter Substanzen ins Gewässer die den laichimpuls unterdrückt haben ,wie es vor 50 Jahren gang und gäbe war.....
> Demnach gäbe es ja einen urstamm der sich stationär verhält,es sei denn es wurde neu besetzt....
> Eine quappe,die die Möglichkeit dazu hat wird wandern,es sei denn der geeignete laichgrubd liegt vor deren habitat...alles andere wäre wider der Natur.natürlich gibts da Anpassungen an den Lebensraum,aber der erfolgt in diesen Ausmaßen nicht in Jahrzehnten,bzw Jahren und führt in der Regel zum verschwinden der Art...



Die Geschichte der Quappen hier bei mir geht auf einen heute ausgestorbenen Urstamm zurück, der großen Wanderquappen der Elbe.
Mit der Eröffnung des Geesthacher Wehrs 1960 zogen diese Quappen nicht mehr Richtung Nordsee, da dessen Fischpass nicht zu überwinden wa, sie wurden isoliert. 1965 konnte man keine einzige Wanderquappe mehr in der Mittelelbe vorfinden. Wenige zog es in kleine Nebenflüsse und passten sich den dortigen Gegebenheiten an....sie wanderten nicht mehr und blieben meist kleinwüchsig.
Der Stamm der großen Wanderquappen der Elbe starb damit quasi aus, Fische von über 2kg, wie sie damals völlig normal für die Mittelelbe waren, wurden nie wieder vorgefunden.
Ähnlich erging es auch den Fluss-und Meerneunaugen der Mittelelbe.

Damals wußte man noch nicht woran dies wirklich lag, heutzutage weiß man es.
Die Quappe war bis zum Erliegen der Bestände in der Elbe ein wichtiger Wirtschaftsfaktor für die damaligen hiesigen Fischer. Das sich damals niemand für solche Fische interessierte ist also eher die Vorstellung der heutigen Generationen, da die meisten eben jene Fische gar nicht mehr kennen oder kennen können.
Die Elbe hatte mal weitaus mehr Artenreichtum wie heute, einige Arten werde ich hier nie wieder zu Gesicht bekommen, da komplett ausgerottet.

Es gibt einige Puplikationen dazu, welche hier zu finden sind. 
Teil 1 befasst sich mit den Arten (Quappe ab S.215)
Teil 2 beschreibt die Gewässer (Elbe einfach mal lesen, evt. auch noch Ohre)


----------



## Fischer45 (27. Juli 2019)

Moin, ich habe mir Zahngummiringe aus der Apotheke besorgt. Damit wird die Glockenhalterung an der Spitze umwickelt. Die Gummiringe sind sehr robust und halten Wochen lang, ohne porös zu werden.
An den Gewässern wo ich Angel, trifft man fast keinen Angler, darum bleiben die Glocken immer an der Spitze. 
Ständig auf die Angelspitzen zu schauen, 4 Ruten teilweise 8 Ruten erlaubt, was der reinste Wahnsinn ist, habe ich keine Lust.


----------

